# kello ja aika

## susa3

mites toi nyt taas toimii.... kello oltava asetuksessa 19:03 jotta se naytta palkissa aikaa 21:03

maa-asetus on suomi vaikka jarjestelma on usa:ssa toimistossani, yhteys on proxyn kautta nettiin

kaikki viimeiset paivitykset on asennettu ja sama homma seka Gnome etta KDE poydalla

----------

## Make

 *susa3 wrote:*   

> mites toi nyt taas toimii.... kello oltava asetuksessa 19:03 jotta se naytta palkissa aikaa 21:03
> 
> maa-asetus on suomi vaikka jarjestelma on usa:ssa toimistossani, yhteys on proxyn kautta nettiin
> 
> kaikki viimeiset paivitykset on asennettu ja sama homma seka Gnome etta KDE poydalla

 

Mitäs näyttää:

```

date

date -u

grep CLOCK /etc/conf.d/clock

```

   -- Markku

----------

## Mat1as

Itselläni on sama ongelma. Kello näyttää 17:00 kun sen pitäisi olla 19:00.

date

```
Tue Feb 27 17:04:27 EET 2007
```

date -u

```
Tue Feb 27 15:04:50 UTC 2007
```

grep CLOCK /etc/conf.d/clock 

```

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then 

CLOCK="local"

CLOCK_OPTS=""

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

```

Eli asetuksena on local.

Käytössä on fluxbox ja samalla kiintolevyllä on myös ubuntu, jos sillä on jotain merkitystä.

----------

## Make

 *Mat1as wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as
> ...

 

Silloin BIOS:n kello pitäisi olla sama kuin date:n antama aika, onko näin?

   -- Markku

----------

## Mat1as

 *Make wrote:*   

>  *Mat1as wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> # Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as
> ...

 

Tarkistan asian mahdollisimman pian, kun en nyt ole pääkoneella. Ubuntun puolella kello ainakin näytti oikeaa, mutta voi hyvinkin johtua tuosta biosissta.

----------

## susa3

Make kysyi:

>Mitäs näyttää:

>date

>date -u

>grep CLOCK /etc/conf.d/clock

localhost ~ # date

to maaliskuun  1. 15:42:07 UTC 2007

localhost ~ # date -u

to maaliskuun  1. 15:42:10 UTC 2007

localhost ~ # grep CLOCK /etc/conf.d/clock

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then

CLOCK="UTC"

CLOCK_OPTS=""

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

----------

## Make

 *susa3 wrote:*   

> Make kysyi:
> 
> localhost ~ # date
> 
> to maaliskuun  1. 15:42:07 UTC 2007
> ...

 

Sulla on ainakin timezone asettamatta. Pitäisi löytyä linkki 

```
/etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/EET
```

ja bios:n kello pitäisi käydä UTC:tä, eli kaksi tuntia vähemmän kuin meidän aika.

  -- Markku

----------

## susa3

hmm.. oliko tama esimerkkikomento ?

/etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/EET

----------

## Make

 *susa3 wrote:*   

> hmm.. oliko tama esimerkkikomento ?
> 
> /etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/EET

 

ei, eli komennot

```
rm /etc/localtime

ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/EET /etc/localtime

```

  -- Markku

----------

## susa3

sain heti ekasta komennosta replyn:

localhost ~ # rm /etc/localtime

rm: tiedostoa "/etc/localtime" ei voi poistaa: On hakemisto

----------

## Make

Siinä tapauksessa

```
rm -f /etc/localtime
```

  -- Markku

----------

## Jormangeud

Tuo localtime-asetus päivittyi jokin aika sitten baselayout-1.12.9:n kanssa ainakin.

Nyt se asetetaan /etc/conf.d/clock -tiedostossa.

```

CLOCK="UTC"

# Select the proper timezone.  For valid values, peek inside of the

# /usr/share/zoneinfo/ directory.  For example, some common values are

# "America/New_York" or "EST5EDT" or "Europe/Berlin".

TIMEZONE="Europe/Helsinki"

```

tämä pätkä kellon asettamisesta quickinstall-asennusohjeesta.

```

Koodilistaus 2.17: Aikavyöhykkeen kopiointi

  (Esimerkkinä Helsinki)

livecd / # cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Helsinki /etc/localtime

livecd / # date

Wed Mar  8 00:46:05 EET 2006

```

----------

## Make

 *Jormangeud wrote:*   

> Tuo localtime-asetus päivittyi jokin aika sitten baselayout-1.12.9:n kanssa ainakin.
> 
> Nyt se asetetaan /etc/conf.d/clock -tiedostossa.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

joo, nähtävästi uusi timezone-data käyttää tuota tietoa hyväkseen, teki automaattisesti /etc/localtime:sta oikean, ilman, että sille tarvitsee itse tehdä mitään.

  -- Markku

----------

## Mat1as

 *Make wrote:*   

>  *Mat1as wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> # Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as
> ...

 

Haa, näin olikin ja biossin kelloa muokkaamalla kello näyttää nyt oikeaa. Kiitos avusta!

----------

